
Analyzing Data from 34,000 Comic Books - saycheese
Today (Mon, Sep 25 from 7:30 - 8:30pm EDT)<p>RSVP: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;livestream.com&#x2F;metis&#x2F;events&#x2F;7704104<p>Although critical analyses of feminism and sexism in popular entertainment are gaining momentum, the complexity of cultural influences means that discussions often remain qualitative and cannot draw on data-based evidence. Data scientists, however, have the ability to access and analyze digital sources, providing a unique opportunity to uncover and generate useful evidence for these critical discussions. Amanda Shendruk will discuss in detail her process of gathering, analyzing and presenting data from over 34,000 Marvel and DC characters, and what her findings reveal about gender representation in comic books. Covering super powers, naming conventions and team representation, Amanda will show how the skills employed by data scientists can re-energize broad cultural discussions.<p>About the Speaker - Amanda Shendruk is an award-winning visual journalist and data designer. She currently works at the Council on Foreign Relations finding ways to visually explain complex topics on foreign policy. Amanda has worked in newsrooms around the world, including at Maclean&#x27;s Magazine in Canada and at the Guardian in the UK.
======
no_news_is
Article by the speaker on the same topic:
[https://pudding.cool/2017/07/comics/](https://pudding.cool/2017/07/comics/)

------
mfoy_
I remember once hearing how there were some strange correlations between hair
and eye colour and role and personality. I wonder if they will touch on that
too? Either way, will be cool to see what they've found.

